# My first grow!!Hydro



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 7, 2011)

So i had some reggie seeds just layin around and got bored one day and decided im gonna grow some dro..lol..I lined my closet with wrinkled mylar and a I have a Compact florescent bulb that is putting out 10500 lumens.. 
I wanna get it right before i go spend money on good seeds..so please tell me what i need..I got my nueits and all that goin on




View attachment 2011-01-27_23-43-04_69.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-01_12-40-00_439-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-07_15-00-52_336-750.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

Wrinkled mylar, I've been told, is NOT a good thing. It has to be flat and straight to be better than white. Your little plants look happy though.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah i have heard its bad and i have heard its good .I just decided to wrinkle it


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 9, 2011)

Well havent heard any suggestions yet so i guess im doing it the right way!!


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 9, 2011)

looking good so far, you got a fan blowing across them?  Got a ventilation system for when you flower?  Gonna get stinky in there


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

View attachment 2011-02-09_15-52-51_903-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-09_15-52-58_829-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-10_14-30-44_473-750.jpg


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

View attachment 2011-02-10_14-30-51_853-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-10_14-30-57_734-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-10_14-31-02_719-750.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2011)

They are looking nice and green.  Tell us more about your grow--what you got going here.....  

Wrinkled mylar does not reflect well.  Mylar only keeps those great reflective percentages when it is hung strainght without wrinkles.  You are better off with flat white walls than wrinkled mylar.

I also would really recommend 1 plant per bucket.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

I am thinking of doing SCROG As far as the seeds go im not sure what kind the are a buddy of mine gave them to me .He said they were from pretty good reggie.And yeah i know i should only have 1 plant in the bucket but im limited on room so i just went with it.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 10, 2011)

More plants do not mean more bud.  Yield is pretty much determined by strain and your lighting (with all other conditions for growing being met), regardless of the number of plants you have.  

Are these bagseed--I don't know what if means when you say "they were from pretty good reggie".  

One of the first rules of growing should be to tell absolutely no one.  IMO, more people get busted by telling others than ALL other reasons put together.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 10, 2011)

yes they are bag seeds


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 11, 2011)

Keep a good eye out for hermies.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Feb 12, 2011)

This is about 2 weeks in the bucket with 50% nueits

View attachment 2011-02-12_14-48-58_934-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-12_14-49-04_695-750.jpg


View attachment 2011-02-12_14-49-24_7-750.jpg


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 12, 2011)

They look good. Don't understand nothing hydro but things looking nice .


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 27, 2011)

yeah they like to ragg CFLs on here but its cool we still love them!!!!


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> yeah they like to ragg CFLs on here but its cool we still love them!!!!



Your always negative in your posts. Hows these girls doing?


----------



## kiksroks (Apr 27, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> yeah they like to ragg CFLs on here but its cool we still love them!!!!



I don't see any "ragging" here, maybe a little light envy though. lol


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2011)

kiksroks said:
			
		

> I don't see any "ragging" here, maybe a little light envy though. lol



Hope thats envy from BigO and not other posters/HID growers.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 27, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Your always negative in your posts. Not ragging. You want real results? Switch to real lights. That simple.
> 
> Midnight Toker, How are you judging better results or killer yields with CFL's? You must of not been doing something right, if your really saying you get better results with CFL's. You switched from HID?



I hate to bust your bubble there chef  but it seems to me that his CFLS are growing some nice pink buds....Do you have any pink buds to show??


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> I hate to bust your bubble there chef  but it seems to me that his CFLS are growing some nice pink buds....Do you have any pink buds to show??



Not sure about "pink". But the nice part I think I can manage? You want pics?


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> I hate to bust your bubble there chef but it seems to me that his CFLS are growing some nice pink buds....Do you have any pink buds to show??


 
you should really look at some pics before running your mouth,

not sure hes that concerned with pink buds, no offence to the pink buds.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 27, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Not sure about "pink".


 :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 27, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> :rofl::rofl::rofl:



Hope you don't think he's gonna end up with ultra violet pink buds, do you?


----------



## Roddy (Apr 27, 2011)

Truly, I doubt the lights have little if anything to do with the pink. It's too bad this broke down to another CFL argument....


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 27, 2011)

how many CFLs do you have? 50? lol  pretty sure my 1000W HPS is gonna give my plants alot more lumens than a few CFLs .. 

not knocking your growing style or anything.. 

so i thought U said U had some jaw droping pix from cfl grow? im interested now. lets see um


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

I am cool with CFL. No biggie for me. But things just don't add up. You simply cannot compare results and then have better results with CFL vs HID. Don't care what jaw dropping pics there might be. BigO's fascination with pink pistils, yes I wish I could have pink pistils, is just crazy. Then to imply I might have sort of jealousy about it, well, please look up my photo sessions. Then run your mouth....Just sayin.

Like I said. All good with whatever light you use. Happy that the growers happy. But if for one minute, your cash cropping with CFL's and think you have "better" results than HID. Just plain silly. Baseballs, colas like a banana and pink pistils? Lol


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

*NO ONE* has "ragged" or knocked cfl growers. There are several here that do quite well with them.  The OP' (midnitetokers) crop looks stellar. _Purdy in pink_ MT.
  "NO ONE" has said you can't get good results from cfls.
  BUT... when misconceptions, falsehoods, or incorrect information is posted, it is "every" members duty to discount them, present the facts, and see that they prevail. 



As for bi0phreak, he only posts when he "thinks" he can stir the pot up again. He tries to _'provoke'_ us into "nasty" posting.  So if he can get folks to stoop to his level, it might make his argument appear more valid. Let's not allow it, ehh?  
   He has been unquestionably, proven wrong in his analogies/theories in the link that I posted. I think it hurt his ego just a little and now he's bitter about it. 
  I've allowed him to hang around and post, in hopes that he would pick up some knowledge and pointers from our seasoned growers, accept the fact that he does not "know it all", and that we are only trying to present correct and concise information to help anyone and everyone that might read it. And possibly 'contribute' something to the forum.


No pink envy here..


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> *NO ONE* has "ragged" or knocked cfl growers. There are several here that do quite well with them.  The OP' (midnitetokers) crop looks stellar. _Purdy in pink_ MT.
> "NO ONE" has said you can't get good results from cfls.
> BUT... when misconceptions, falsehoods, or incorrect information is posted, it is "every" members duty to discount them, present the facts, and see that they prevail.
> 
> ...



you havent proven me wrong on **** there buddy THE FACTS ARE..... IT TAKES LESS TO PURCHASE MY CFLS THAN TOUR HID LIGHT AND IT COST LESS TO RUN THEM..MY ELECTRIC BILL RUNS BETWEEN 70 AND 80 DOLLARS A MONTH WITH RUNNING MY 8 CFLS 18 HRS A DAY   HOW MUCH DOES YOUR RUN THERE HICK????????????

6 CFLS 26 WATT..= $8.00

HID LIGHT 400 WATT ..=150.00 TO 200.00


YOU DO THE MATH WHICH IS CHEAPER:fid::fid::fid::yay::yay::yay::headbang::headbang:


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

you are wrong.. your numbers don't do anything, BUT ..prove my point. As does your CAPS ...:rofl:...
  How is comparing the cost of 136 watts of cfl to 400 watts of HID a fair comparison?.. 
  You could also say that a Kia cost less than a Ferrari, but is it a fair comparison?


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> you havent proven me wrong on **** there buddy THE FACTS ARE..... IT TAKES LESS TO PURCHASE MY CFLS THAN TOUR HID LIGHT AND IT COST LESS TO RUN THEM..MY ELECTRIC BILL RUNS BETWEEN 70 AND 80 DOLLARS A MONTH WITH RUNNING MY 8 CFLS 18 HRS A DAY   HOW MUCH DOES YOUR RUN THERE HICK????????????
> 
> 6 CFLS 26 WATT..= $8.00
> 
> ...



Such douchbaggery. But I will be nice and play. I am not much for breaking down CFL costs, just shear results. I am assuming your growing for great yields yes? Potency will come with genetics. I pay $57 per month per, 1k bulb. So $28 per month for 12/12. I yield about 1300 grams per bulb. Have you tried adding the yield at the end vs the cost? It does not pencil when you are efficent. You see where I am going with this? If you would just listen you and your buddy Six might not be on here looking for multiple answers about your growing skillset all around. I know my chronic.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

bio, our goal at mp is to help people grow the best cannabis they can, whether on a strict budget or more able to afford the best gear. We offer a broke and toke club etc. 
why do you come here wanting to argue with the people that will help you the most? I thought I knew a fair amount about growing when I got here too, but I have learned so much and grow such better dank then I did a few years ago. 
My advice to you would be to calm down and let these knowledgeable  people help you. This isn't a pissing contest that you will win, we are not about winning an argument here, we are about winning the best pot you can grow. So either apologize and start listening or move on.
You are taking away valuable time that other newbies might need. Good luck to you Bio.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 28, 2011)

im done dealing with you all about the lights cause i know im right so whatever.....TOKER keep up the great growing bro those things look awesome hit me up in a pm if you wanna talk about lights that way we don't have to hear from the critics...lol:48:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> you havent proven me wrong on **** there buddy THE FACTS ARE..... IT TAKES LESS TO PURCHASE MY CFLS THAN TOUR HID LIGHT AND IT COST LESS TO RUN THEM..MY ELECTRIC BILL RUNS BETWEEN 70 AND 80 DOLLARS A MONTH WITH RUNNING MY 8 CFLS 18 HRS A DAY   HOW MUCH DOES YOUR RUN THERE HICK????????????
> 
> 6 CFLS 26 WATT..= $8.00
> 
> ...



You cannot compare 156 watts against 400W when comparing costs.  It is ridiculous and doesn't say anything.  It is like saying that it costs more to fill your car with gas than it does to only fill it a quarter of the way full.  In addition, if 156W of CFLs cost you $8.00 a month, 400W of HPS is going to cost about $20.00--don't have a clue where you pulled the $150-200 figure from (oh, wait a minute, I do have an idea).  :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> im done dealing with you all about the lights cause i know im right so whatever.....TOKER keep up the great growing bro those things look awesome hit me up in a pm if you wanna talk about lights that way we don't have to hear from the critics...lol:48:



Lets see results? Preferably your own please.


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

2+2=5.. I know it. I know I'm right. :rofl:... so I will refuse ANY other answer. I don't care how many times you show me that "if I have two apples and you give me two more, I only have four".. _"I" know_.. that I really have five. :doh:...


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 28, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> You cannot compare 156 watts against 400W when comparing costs.  It is ridiculous and doesn't say anything.  It is like saying that it costs more to fill your car with gas than it does to only fill it a quarter of the way full.  In addition, if 156W of CFLs cost you $8.00 a month, 400W of HPS is going to cost about $20.00--don't have a clue where you pulled the $150-200 figure from (oh, wait a minute, I do have an idea).  :rofl::rofl::rofl:



ok lady HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO PURCHASE AND HID LIGHT..THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT SEE YOU HAVE NO CLUE WHAT SO EVER SO LET ME BREAK IT DOWN FOR YOU..

1 PACK OF 6 CFLS COST 8.00 TO PURCHASE FROM WAL-MART

1 HID LIGHT COSTS ABOUT 150.00 TO 200.00 DOLLARS TO PURCHASE FROM E-GAY ( THATS FOR BALLAST REFLECTOR AND BULB) INCASE YOU DIDNT KNOW THAT..


MY ELECTRIC BILL IS 70 DOLLARS A MONTH (FOR MY WHOLE HOUSE)


:goodposting::goodposting::goodposting:
DID YOU GET ALL OF THAT I PUT IT IN CAPS SO YOU COULD READ IT OK...LOL


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> ok lady HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO PURCHASE AND HID LIGHT..THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT SEE YOU HAVE NO CLUE WHAT SO EVER SO LET ME BREAK IT DOWN FOR YOU..
> 
> 1 PACK OF 6 CFLS COST 8.00 TO PURCHASE FROM WAL-MART
> 
> ...



Lets see the results bro. Then I will show you my results. Hope your sitting down.

I think the link below, shows you are being very hard headed since your first grow is earlier this year. How can you come here and rebutt what we tell you?

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54349

PS. I am trying to help you. You just need to listen.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 28, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Lets see results? Preferably your own please.



there's your proof that's 4 weeks into flower with ONLY 1 125 watt cfl putting out 12500 lummens


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> there's your proof that's 4 weeks into flower with ONLY 1 125 watt cfl putting out 12500 lummens
> 
> View attachment 167025
> 
> ...



There we go. See what I am talking about? Its your yield in the end that defines what you put into it. Maybe you dont need the power of a HID. Thats ok. I am cool with CFL. But for anyone to say they are cheaper in the long run and you can obtain better results is crazy. Simply not true. I will post pics if you would like. Really hate taking away the OP thread. Maybe after its finished it can be cleaned up. Give me Mod power and I will do it.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 28, 2011)

whats your point this time hicky boy:baby::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

:rofl;..:rofl:...:rofl:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
  that entire plant doesn't have 3 grams of bud on it... THAT is my point.. but you should look into stronger cord to support all that weight.. 
  "boy?"... I was growing better pot than that under flo' tubes, while you were still crapping your diaper..*boy!*...


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :rofl;..:rofl:...:rofl:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> that entire plant doesn't have 3 grams of bud on it... THAT is my point.. but you should look into stronger cord to support all that weight..
> "boy?"... I was growing better pot than that under flo' tubes, while you were still crapping your diaper..*boy!*...



WOW your old age is catching up with you there is way more than 3 grams of weed idiot:stuff-1125699181_i_:stuff-1125699181_i_


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> WOW your old age is catching up with you there is way more than 3 grams of weed idiot:stuff-1125699181_i_:stuff-1125699181_i_


ONLY if you weigh it wet, roots, leaves, hydrotron and all!..


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> there's your proof that's 4 weeks into flower with ONLY 1 125 watt cfl putting out 12500 lummens
> 
> View attachment 167025
> 
> ...


 

LOL i think he has prooved himself wrong, again.


----------



## bi0phreak420 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> ONLY if you weigh it wet, roots, leaves, hydrotron and all!..



oh yeah i forgot you know it all damn bahahahaha


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 28, 2011)

bi0phreak420 said:
			
		

> ok lady HOW MUCH DOES IT COST TO PURCHASE AND HID LIGHT..THATS WHAT I WAS TALKING ABOUT SEE YOU HAVE NO CLUE WHAT SO EVER SO LET ME BREAK IT DOWN FOR YOU..
> 
> 1 PACK OF 6 CFLS COST 8.00 TO PURCHASE FROM WAL-MART
> 
> ...



The caps just show what a child you are.  Congratulating yourself on a "Good Posting" is simply laughable.  And you are the one who does not have a clue.  Does it make you feel better to call someone an idiot?

I built a dual 150W HPS for under $20.00  I have a 400W MH that I purchased for $15.00.  What did your reflectors, sockets, and cords cost?  You need more than just bulbs.  

And I always hate to tell someone this, but your buds are sad--thin, whispy, airy with no substance.


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 28, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Give me Mod power and I will do it.


 
Give me the POWER !!!!


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

I could be wrong.. I was once.. ... 
maybe another grower here with more than two months of experience can chime in and verify my suspicion... someone who has actually seen a plant with more than a joint on it...


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

Crazy. Hick. Clean it up and let OP post up about his results. If hes happy, I'm happy.


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

Jan 29 2011 he posted "Noob first time grower"

he sure became an expert pretty quick.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 28, 2011)

Such sad little baby buds, bio.


----------



## Hick (Apr 28, 2011)

nouvellechef said:
			
		

> Crazy. Hick. Clean it up and let OP post up about his results. If hes happy, I'm happy.


his journal seems an appropriate destination


----------



## nouvellechef (Apr 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> his journal seems an appropriate destination



HAHA. I edited my first post, #16, accordingly. Hope for update.


----------



## EsC420PoT (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow!!! HEMP and CHEF!!! doesn't bio remind you of me when i first came here? So damn funny! As i read this whole thing i kept thinking to myself... Wow... This was me a year ago... Bio, I too thought i knew everything, and i too was a smart A, But you seriously HAVE NO DAMN CLUE!!!! It's funny because i'll never forget sittin in my chair lookin at my harvest saying these guys dunno whats up. And then someone said to me "one day, ull look back on this thread, and think to yourself... WOW! i really DIDN'T know what the hell i was talking about" And it took me a year to realize he (and everyone els at the time) was 100 percent correct. And yet, i stil have SOOOOOO long to go and sooo much more to learn. So whats that say about you? You have a long long way to go bio, my best wishes  oh and by the way, Hick, Chef, and hemp, have been the biggest help to me since day 1. I can't even believe you feel that you have balls enough to say anything derogatory about them, or anyone els for that matter (since you obviously don't know crap!!!) But, you owe them an appology, all you done is talk crap when you got PRO's who are even wasting their time trying to help you. STEP YO GAME UP! Cause they are your gods! AND YOU ARE NOT WORTHY!!!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 28, 2011)

156 watts of CFL's LOL,


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :chuck:


----------



## frankcos (Apr 28, 2011)

I must admit, I used to be a cfl know it all too..I was sadly mistaken and was man enough to listen to what I was being told. I then got my hands on a 400 watter and would never try to grow with just cfl's again.It is not only inefficient but they put off way more heat than my 400 ever thought of.Looking back at it now, it probably cost me more for all the connectors,sockets, bulbs and wires than it would have for a whole Hid setup.Not to mention the buds are way more sticky and dense and my yield doubled. I still use them to supplement but that is only because I have them kicking around and I haven't been able to afford a second hid. You can think whatever you like BIO. But you are on your first grow and you and your buddy have tons to learn. Hick, THG, and Nouvellechef are all experienced green thumbs and very respectable folks around here.They sure as hell didn't gain that respect acting like you. Your lucky that they even bother to try to show you the light anymore. I have seen a couple posts here that you show such a lack of respect for yourself and your peers that it is sickening. If you don't like the answers you get here then simply move on. You obviously are not one to take constructive criticism or the truth. No one is picking on you, they are simply trying to help you grow the stinkiest dankiest buds possible. There is so much info here you are nuts not to take advantage of it. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink..


----------



## Sixx (Apr 28, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> you are wrong.. your numbers don't do anything, BUT ..prove my point. As does your CAPS ...:rofl:...
> How is comparing the cost of 136 watts of cfl to 400 watts of HID a fair comparison?..
> You could also say that a Kia cost less than a Ferrari, but is it a fair comparison?



Heh  Wait a sec. Alot of you here at MP have been preaching the " Watt for Watt, and Lumen for Lumen" thing forever... That sounds exactly like you are comparing 136W of CFl to 400W of HID. Why are you saying its not a fair comparison now ??


----------



## frankcos (Apr 28, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> Heh  Wait a sec. Alot of you here at MP have been preaching the " Watt for Watt, and Lumen for Lumen" thing forever... That sounds exactly like you are comparing 136W of CFl to 400W of HID. Why are you saying its not a fair comparison now ??


Yeah they compare watt for watt as in 400 watts of cfl, compared to 400 watts of hid. That would include cost for initial purchase,temperatures,monthly electric costs, yield and bud quality.Cfl's just aren't as good as a HID. Cfl's will do the job, just not efficiently. Its not hard to figure out if you do some simple math.How old are you kids anyway?If you have seen all this "preaching" going on forever and you still haven't got a clue you obviously have a very simple mind and shouldn't be getting stoned anyway.


----------



## Sixx (Apr 29, 2011)

frankcos said:
			
		

> Yeah they compare watt for watt as in 400 watts of cfl, compared to 400 watts of hid. That would include cost for initial purchase,temperatures,monthly electric costs, yield and bud quality.Cfl's just aren't as good as a HID. Cfl's will do the job, just not efficiently. Its not hard to figure out if you do some simple math.How old are you kids anyway?If you have seen all this "preaching" going on forever and you still haven't got a clue you obviously have a very simple mind and shouldn't be getting stoned anyway.


Ugh ! Yes I know... But honestly...show me one thread anywhere on this forum, or any other forum for that matter of one grower who uses enough CFLs to equal the Lumens of a 400W HID... That is just not realistic...No CFL grower uses that many CFLs. The comparison of Watt/Watt and lumen/Lumen was fair when it served their purpose... Now that it serves our purpose its suddenly not fair ??/ 
And why do you assume Im a kid, and have a simple mind... that just a "poxy" statement.... LOL I love that word now.
The OP (an experienced grower ) posted some pretty awesome, and probably pretty rare pics. and on the first page he gets questioned about his CFLs, and why hes not using HID. I bet if he had an HID hanging there no one would have said anything other than commenting on his pics. Hell...Someone even said "just dont argue about your CFLs". Really ???
Hell Im almost afraid to post any more pics here...It always turns into the same thing People saying "You wont get crap for yield" with CFLs... "CFLs are a joke" And then when I stand up and argue my methods Im suddenly deemed an idiot, or a simple minded kid. My very first grow ever I grew 2 plants maybe 2 1/2 feet tall give or take a few inches, using 8 26W CFLs...Of the wrong spectrum to boot (2700K) and  pulled over a QP of some quality bud...Whats wrong with that ?


----------



## Sixx (Apr 29, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> 156 watts of CFL's LOL,
> 
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :chuck:



Whats so funny ? Seriously ? Why do you LOL at 156W of CFLs ??


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 29, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> *2+2=5.*. I know it. I know I'm right. :rofl:... so I will refuse ANY other answer. I don't care how many times you show me that "if I have two apples and you give me two more, I only have four".. _"I" know_.. that I really have five. :doh:...



Just stirring **** Hick but can you prove without assumption that 2+2 doesn't equal 5?

Thankfully I found the ignore user button, now I don't have to suffer biomutants belligerence.

BTW edit, CFL's suck!


----------



## sickbiker (Apr 29, 2011)

Man i know im new here to but i would never disrespect the great people here that want nothing more than to help me grow great bud . second MY ELECTRIC BILL FOR MY HOLE HOUSE IS 60 BUCKS A MONTH. Im was running a 400w MH 24/7 for veg and now im running a 400w HPS 20 on 4 off I think my bill went up a hole 15 bucks. And dude this is my first grow and my buds look a hell of a lot better then what ever the hell you wanna call them pics. learn some respect a hole

1%ER


----------



## Hick (Apr 29, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> Ugh ! Yes I know... But honestly...show me one thread anywhere on this forum, or any other forum for that matter of one grower who uses enough CFLs to equal the Lumens of a 400W HID...
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54107
> there's "one".. burning 1200 watts and _"not even"_ equal to *1-600 watt hid*
> 
> ...


  There is "nothing" wrong with that. Did someone say there was? (personally, I would love to see it though, something makes me want to question "quality bud") BUT... if you're happy, "KUDOS"!  
AGAIN, I'm not dissing 'your' choice or methods, only putting up the 'real' numbers, that show the 'real' facts on lighting. 
   How many have chimed in here, saying they too, _"thought"_ cfls were THE ticket, *untill* they tried the hid?  Do you see one member anywhere, say they are disappointed with their hid?.. or one that "prefer' cfls _after_ running hid?  Now it's your turn,  "can you show me one?"   
  Many get their feet wet running cfls, but once they have stepped up to hid, I've yet to see one turn back. 
   SIXX, at least you're reasonable...  I don't want to appear to be putting you down or berating you in any way. I think you probably do quite well for yourself with cfls. But it matters not if it is 5 watts and 50 lumens, or 50,000 watts and 5 million lumen, hids do it cheaper and more efficiently than cfls. THAT is the bottom line. And untill you have experienced the advantages of a hid, you will probably continue to believe that you are right, and 98% of the world is wrong.


----------



## MosesPMG (Apr 29, 2011)

IMO I really like my HPS, and its only 150w. I had 4 spiral cfls on my plants for the first two weeks of my grow, until I could get the HPS, and the cfls do not compare to my HPS now. Im not even going to buy anything else for veg, Ill stick with my HPS until I can get out of my box


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 29, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> Heh  Wait a sec. Alot of you here at MP have been preaching the " Watt for Watt, and Lumen for Lumen" thing forever... That sounds exactly like you are comparing 136W of CFl to 400W of HID. Why are you saying its not a fair comparison now ??



You have to compare lumen for lumen--that is the only real way to compare light.  And we are not the ones trying to compare 156 of CFL light to 400 watts of HPS--that is your buddy Bi0 doing that.  We are just responding to HIS comparision.  

And as to no one running huge amounts of lumens with CFLs--not true.  Faderharley is running something like 1200 watts of CFLs and getting 82,000 lumens.  He could be getting 90,000-95,000 lumens with a 600W HPS....and this is our point.  CFLs will grow fine bud, it just costs about twice as much to do it and your space gets hotter.  Just quit trying to say that CFLs are superior--they are not and there is no way around that.  We are not ragging on CFLs--we are simply correcting misinformation that they are cheaper and cooler _*lumen for lumen.*_


----------



## KaptainKush (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow what a thread I use cfls always have always will no question about it . I have used HID and cfls I just prefer cfls cause they are easier to grow with in smaller spaces. I will say this that all of you are right about HID lighting being more productive than cfls but if a person prefers them then thats all that matter to me no need to keep beating it into there heads you have stated the facts now if they dont wanna listen then by god they dont have to its a free world...HAPPY TOKEN EVERYONE


----------



## EsC420PoT (Apr 29, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> There is "nothing" wrong with that. Did someone say there was? (personally, I would love to see it though, something makes me want to question "quality bud") BUT... if you're happy, "KUDOS"!
> AGAIN, I'm not dissing 'your' choice or methods, only putting up the 'real' numbers, that show the 'real' facts on lighting.
> How many have chimed in here, saying they too, _"thought"_ cfls were THE ticket, *untill* they tried the hid?  Do you see one member anywhere, say they are disappointed with their hid?.. or one that "prefer' cfls _after_ running hid?  Now it's your turn,  "can you show me one?"
> Many get their feet wet running cfls, but once they have stepped up to hid, I've yet to see one turn back.
> SIXX, at least you're reasonable...  I don't want to appear to be putting you down or berating you in any way. I think you probably do quite well for yourself with cfls. But it matters not if it is 5 watts and 50 lumens, or 50,000 watts and 5 million lumen, hids do it cheaper and more efficiently than cfls. THAT is the bottom line. And untill you have experienced the advantages of a hid, you will probably continue to believe that you are right, and 98% of the world is wrong.



YOU TELL EM HICK! The main reason i think he is so closed minded as well with some other "cfl only" growers, is because they simply are still "beginners" and havn't tried an HID for themselves since there first time "cfl grow" made thgem more then happy, so im assuming they figured, "why switch up my set up to make it better when what i have currently is good enough" Which i can understand, and what hick has said many times and so has everyone els. WE ARE NOT SAYIN CFLs WONT GROW YOU SOME DANK WEED, WERE JUST SAYING THAT AN HID WILL DO A BETTER JOB! PLAIN AND SIMPLE!!!



			
				The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> And as to no one running huge amounts of lumens with CFLs--not true.  Faderharley is running something like 1200 watts of CFLs and getting 82,000 lumens.  He could be getting 90,000-95,000 lumens with a 600W HPS....and this is our point.  CFLs will grow fine bud, it just costs about twice as much to do it and your space gets hotter.  Just quit trying to say that CFLs are superior--they are not and there is no way around that.  We are not ragging on CFLs--we are simply correcting misinformation that they are cheaper and cooler _*lumen for lumen.*_



EXACTLY!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 29, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> Whats so funny ? Seriously ? Why do you LOL at 156W of CFLs ??


 

Because its funny, how many lumens does 156 watts of CFL's put out?

Not near enough, 

if some people can have an opinion that 156 w of CFL is good, well then  i can have the opinion that its a joke, and i laugh at jokes, especially when they are this funny.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 29, 2011)

those pix were NOT of a cfl grow 4 weeks into flower... im sorry to tell you but thats a str8 up lie...

anyway yea HPS is more expensive.. no question...the equiptment cost more and it uses more power..

and yea HPS puts out more light/lumens per watt, and HPS light is more in the useable range of the spectrum for flowering than CFL.. sooooo

YES... HPS will get better results than CFL.. its all about what U want.. you want bigger better buds and alot more of it? or you want cheaper power bills and low start up cost??  no way is wrong..  just depends on what U really want..

Personaly.. i grew with CFLs a few times and then bought one 400w HPS and the first crop i did on it blew me away.. it was such a huge diferance i swore id never go back and trashed all my CFLs.. then i bought another 400w.. then i upgraded to a 1000w and im about to buy a second 1000w  to run with it   peace


----------



## Sixx (Apr 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> Because its funny, how many lumens does 156 watts of CFL's put out?
> 
> Not near enough,
> 
> if some people can have an opinion that 156 w of CFL is good, well then  i can have the opinion that its a joke, and i laugh at jokes, especially when they are this funny.


OK...So its not 156Watts of CFLs... Its 184Watts...But it sounds like in your book, its still a joke. These are pics from my very first grow ever... Half the stuff I did wrong...I used 2700K bulbs the entire grow...My Ph was whatever it was out of the tap, temps were a bit high early on in the grow... But come on.... Seriously... Can you honestly tell me thats something to laugh at ??? The buds glistened with resin almost top to bottom. The leaves were even covered in busted trichs. I pulled bud from her top to bottom...even with the no penetration CFLs. And Im pretty sure if any of you sat down on my couch and toked a few of these you'd be substantially WTFBBQ BLIZZO'D  I know the buds would be more dense, and bigger with HID... But for ONLY 23-26 Watts of penetration ( x8 ) Thats at least "SOMEWHAT" impressive yes ?.. No ? .. Maybe ????


----------



## bho_expertz (Apr 30, 2011)

This is like someone else told in some posts earlier ... If you are happy with it nice ... I would smoke one with you for sure 

But it could be better ... It can always be better :doh:


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> OK...So its not 156Watts of CFLs... Its 184Watts...But it sounds like in your book, its still a joke. These are pics from my very first grow ever... Half the stuff I did wrong...I used 2700K bulbs the entire grow...My Ph was whatever it was out of the tap, temps were a bit high early on in the grow... But come on.... Seriously... Can you honestly tell me thats something to laugh at ??? The buds glistened with resin almost top to bottom. The leaves were even covered in busted trichs. I pulled bud from her top to bottom...even with the no penetration CFLs. And Im pretty sure if any of you sat down on my couch and toked a few of these you'd be substantially WTFBBQ BLIZZO'D  I know the buds would be more dense, and bigger with HID... But for ONLY 23-26 Watts of penetration ( x8 ) Thats at least "SOMEWHAT" impressive yes ?.. No ? .. Maybe ????
> View attachment 167197
> View attachment 167198
> View attachment 167199



My friend, I am impressed! Great job with the tools you have, you're having fun and providing for yourself, all you can ask for! I don't care how you grow it, if it makes you happy, I'm happy for you!!


----------



## dman1234 (Apr 30, 2011)

Sixx said:
			
		

> OK...So its not 156Watts of CFLs... Its 184Watts...But it sounds like in your book, its still a joke. These are pics from my very first grow ever... Half the stuff I did wrong...I used 2700K bulbs the entire grow...My Ph was whatever it was out of the tap, temps were a bit high early on in the grow... But come on.... Seriously... Can you honestly tell me thats something to laugh at ??? The buds glistened with resin almost top to bottom. The leaves were even covered in busted trichs. I pulled bud from her top to bottom...even with the no penetration CFLs. And Im pretty sure if any of you sat down on my couch and toked a few of these you'd be substantially WTFBBQ BLIZZO'D I know the buds would be more dense, and bigger with HID... But for ONLY 23-26 Watts of penetration ( x8 ) Thats at least "SOMEWHAT" impressive yes ?.. No ? .. Maybe ????
> View attachment 167197
> View attachment 167198
> View attachment 167199


 
I dont know what you want to hear, yeah the first two pics look good, the third not so much, its not about you or that CFL's cant grow weed, its about BIOFREAK saying they are better, cheaper, cooler etc etc, you have done good with your lights, i am happy for you.


----------



## Roddy (Apr 30, 2011)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> I dont know what you want to hear, yeah the first two pics look good, the third not so much, its not about you or that CFL's cant grow weed, its about BIOFREAK saying they are better, cheaper, cooler etc etc, you have done good with your lights, i am happy for you.



Yes, if Bio left out the misleading comments, threads about cfl's would go smoother all around!!! I just saw his "cfl's  are better" sig line....methinks the guy likes angst and isn't wanting to be taken seriously!


----------



## KaptainKush (Apr 30, 2011)

GREAT looking buds sixx I have grown some fire with cfls the only thing about HPS is your buds get bigger and more dense but yes sir CFLs do the job just fine keep it up


----------



## Hick (May 1, 2011)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> anyway yea HPS is more expensive.. no question...the equiptment cost more and it uses more power..



NOT true!...:confused2:  THIS is the statement that most often leads to the confusion and disagreements. 
  If you will only "read" the entire thread.... the numbers speak for themselves.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54867

nice JOB SIXX


----------

